# Lets talk about world drums



## domo (Jan 10, 2014)

I play a hang drum.
I'm new to it but i practice practice practice. And its fun cuz even if you think its sound like shit, you'd be amazed at the amount of money made out of busking. Especially making up songs, its a treat.
Here's what mine looks like.

Lets hear about your stuff


----------



## Tude (Jan 10, 2014)

Lovely!!! Cool stuff and keep at it -- Have to admit I had to go look up the exact music that comes from a hang drum and it's beautiful. Be sure to post some of your creations here!


----------



## domo (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you. I have been experimenting with different rhythm and beats cuz its so unique. Everything you strike it. The positioning and the force applied to the tongue. Can manipulate the noise vibration in to a fancy tune.


----------



## FreeJosh4Life (Jan 10, 2014)

I love the hang drum. I've never actually played one, but i would love to learn. I was wondering how you managed to obtain one actually. Its an incredible instrument, and sounds great in the hands of pretty much anyone. I like how yours has the colors on it. I've always seen them on videos as a solid color, or just two toned. One color on top and one on bottom. 

I realize it's a totally different instrument, but have you ever checked out a Hydrophone?


----------



## benjysirois (Jan 10, 2014)

Get some contact pickups, a looper, some basic effects and you're on a pretty neat start to creating some intense music.


----------



## Redfoxes (Apr 25, 2019)

Hang drums/tongue drums are pretty dope. My bf just picked up this beauty a month ago and it is amazing. It's a lot of fun, even if you don't know what you're doing it still sounds good





*edit: Ah shit, I now realize this thread is old


----------

